# Duterte places Metro Manila under GCQ beginning June 1



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

:clap2:
Published May 28, 2020 9:38pm
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/740232/duterte-places-metro-manila-under-gcq-despite-warnings-from-experts/story/


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Liquor ban in Manila lifted tomorrow, June 8, but selling to minors and drinking in public places are still prohibited under existing laws and ordinances.

https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/metro/741543/manila-to-lift-liquor-ban-on-june-8/story/?just_in


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

IAFT puts back movement limits on movement of people in areas of MGCQ. Movement now only for accessing essential goods and services and reporting for work. Oldies under 24 hour house arrest; probably until a vaccine is available in the Philippines.

Oh and not to be outdone, the modified coding scheme which was to start tomorrow has been scrapped by MMDA "The public still finds it difficult to commute under GCQ so the MMDA would not like to add to motorists' problems."
John


----------

